# Нестабильность пояснично-крестцового отдела



## DianaMed (15 Фев 2019)

Здравствуйте!Мне 29 лет.Боли в пояснице и левой ноге беспокоят на протяжнии многих лет.В 2002 году упала с небольшой высоты и левая нога почти не работала, было лечение в больнице, диагноз постравматический радикулит.  В этом году обратилась к неврологу, боли усилились после беременности (3.5 года назад).Сделали рентген и пропила курс лекарств Мильгамма, Нимесулид и габапентин.Рентген заключение нестабильность пояснично-крестцового отдела на уровне L5-S1.  МРТ исследование: На серии мрт пко физиологический лордоз сохранен.
Признаки дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений позвоночника в сегментах на уровне L1-S1 в виде снижения интенсивности МР-сигнала от межпозвонковых дисков, более выражено в сегменте L5-S1, и снижение его высоты.

 На уровне L4-L5 определяется задняя диффузная протрузия межпозвонкового диска до 1.7 мм, деформирующая переднюю поверхность дурального мешка, межпозвонковые отверстия сужены незначительно, корешки не компримированы.
 На уровне L5-S1 определяется правосторонняя парамедианная грыжа межпозвонкового диска до 3,5мм, деформирующая переднее эпидуральное пространство, в совокупности со спондилоартрозом оба межпозвонковых отверстия сужены, с возможным воздействием на корешки.
 Спинной мозг и конский хвост в размерах не увеличены, имеют четкие контуры и однородную структуру, интенсивность МР-сигнала не изменена.
 МР-признаки двухсторонней щели спондилолиза в межсуставном отделе дуги L5 позвонка с передним смещением вентрального сегмента позвонка на 3,5мм.При необходимости уточнения костных изменений рекомендуется выполнение МСКТ.
 Ликвородинамика не нарушена.
 Паравербальные мягкие ткани не изменены.

Заключение: Дегенеративно-дистрофические изменения пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника. Грыжа диска L5-S1.Протрузия диска L4-5. МР-признаки спондилоартроза L5-S1.Спондилолистез L5 1 ст на почве спондилолиза.  Боли утихли на момент приема лекарст, но быстро вернулись после отмены. Подскажите пожалуйста что делать в моем случае? Спасибо!


----------



## La murr (15 Фев 2019)

@DianaMed, Диана, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют


----------



## DianaMed (15 Фев 2019)

Спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Фев 2019)

Вопрос делать операцию или нет?


----------



## DianaMed (16 Фев 2019)

@Доктор Ступин,
Здравствуйте! А она требуется? Невролог посоветовала обратиться к нейрохирургам.И если операция не показана в моем случае, то не понятно как лечиться?


----------



## DianaMed (16 Фев 2019)

Прикрепляю снимки МРТ


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Фев 2019)

Операция не по снимкам и желанию нейрохирурга, а по показаниям. Тему про показания к операции нашли?

Попробуйте описать то, что нашли у Вас у спине, как Вы понимаете.


----------



## DianaMed (16 Фев 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, Я так понимаю, что позвонок двигается (со слов невролога), как угодно и из за этого боли. + еще несколько непонятных для меня диагнозов.Если честно, то я надеялась на диагноз остеохондроз и лечение физиотерапией + ЛФК. Не нашла однозначной информации на тему показаний для операции. Спасибо за ваше внимание к моей теме!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Фев 2019)

Передняя часть позвонка оторвана от задней и "двигается как угодно".
И тут вся проблема как сильно двигается, и поэтому надо делать снимок в сгибании и разгибании.
Лечение такое же, только ЛФК-специальное.
И если это удовлетворяет, то и ладно.
Живем, правильное поведение, разумные-минимальные нагрузки, корсет, периодическое подлечивание и ждем пока спондилез все закрепит.
А если не удовлетворяет, то хирург сделает это быстрее болтами и кейджем, чем спондилез.


----------



## DianaMed (16 Фев 2019)

@Доктор Ступин  Спасибо Вам огромное за объяснение!!!
Вот почему же врачи в поликлинике не могут давать такие ясные объяснения...
Невролог мне сказала, что с таким диагнозом не факт, что на ЛФК возьмут. Она просто сказала, что идите к нейрохирургам, и что мануальная терапия мне не поможет, а если нейрохирург не сочтет операцию нужной, то будем лечить лекарствами и физиотерапией. Ещё раз большое Вам спасибо доктор!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Фев 2019)

Письмо на sfp05@mail.ru, для специальной гимнастики при листезе.


----------



## DianaMed (19 Фев 2019)

Здравствуйте! Прикрепляю функциональные снимки.Пожалуйста разъясните на сколько нестабильный листез?Спасибо большое!

 

Еще сделали снимок в положении стоя прикрепляю


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Фев 2019)

Нестабилен. Насколько мм рентгенологи намеряют, но мм на 5


----------



## DianaMed (19 Фев 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте! Прикрепляю описание рентгена:

 

Подскажите пожалуйста можно в моем случае обойтись без операции? И ещё раз спасибо за внимание к моей теме!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Фев 2019)

Неправильное описание, не указали главного - стабильно или нестабильно по их мнению. Мое мнение нестабильно.

Операция зависит от самочувствия на сегодня и от эффективности лечения.
Терпимо?
В корсете готовы ходить всегда?


----------



## DianaMed (19 Фев 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Неправильное описание, не указали главного - стабильно или нестабильно по их мнению. Мое мнение нестабильно.
> 
> Операция зависит от самочувствия на сегодня и от эффективности лечения.
> Терпимо?
> В корсете готовы ходить всегда?


Самочувствие терпимо!На стены не лезу от боли, но три недели назад появилось ощущение ползающих мурашек по всей левой ноге и незначительные покалывания в пятке, после чего я и обратилась к неврологу.Боль у меня хроническая и я уже давно принаровилась двигаться определенным образом, но часто при наклонах и поворотах бывают несильные прострелы.Не могу больше 15-20 минут сидеть на твердом боль в районе левой ягодицы. Самая неприятная боль после ночного сна, мне требуется несколько минут посидеть прежде чем встать, появилась 3,5 года назад после беременности. Я человек с лишними 25ю кг и ноющие боли в ногах после длительного хождения я не связываю со спиной. Не могу ответить на счёт корсета тк не представляю какого это!? Готова точно ходить на ЛФК и снижать вес! А вообще  я ошарашена немного и пытаюсь осознать серьезность моей "проблемы".Очень жалею, что не обратилась лет 5 назад к врачу и что с 2009 года ни разу не делала снимки! Самое для меня так сказать страшное, что как ношение корсета + ЛФК так и операция не  дают гарантий на 100% избавления от болей.И если первое по моему мнению не может значительно навредить, то на счёт операции есть больше опасений и вопросов.
  Спасибо Вам огромное!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Фев 2019)

> Самочувствие терпимо!На стены не лезу от боли, но три недели назад появилось ощущение ползающих мурашек по всей левой ноге и незначительные покалывания в пятке, после чего я и обратилась к неврологу.Боль у меня хроническая и я уже давно принаровилась двигаться определенным образом, но часто при наклонах и поворотах бывают несильные прострелы.Не могу больше 15-20 минут сидеть на твердом боль в районе левой ягодицы. Самая неприятная боль после ночного сна, мне требуется несколько минут посидеть прежде чем встать, появилась 3,5 года назад после беременности.


То есть болит и создает проблемы. Вопрос насколько сильно. 
На пятках и носках ходить можете? 



> Я человек с лишними 25ю кг и ноющие боли в ногах после длительного хождения я не связываю со спиной.


Это плюс к красоте, но минус к спине. Надо.....



> Не могу ответить на счёт корсета тк не представляю какого это!?


Надо пробовать. Как и подушку под поясницу, и подушку под попу, и подушку между ног.



> Готова точно ходить на ЛФК и снижать вес!


Это надо и до и после операции.



> А вообще  я ошарашена немного и пытаюсь осознать серьезность моей "проблемы".Очень жалею, что не обратилась лет 5 назад к врачу и что с 2009 года ни разу не делала снимки! Самое для меня так сказать страшное, что как ношение корсета + ЛФК так и операция не  дают гарантий на 100% избавления от болей.


Плющенко (опять ему икается), прыгает, а вы про гарантии.



> И если первое по моему мнению не может значительно навредить, то на счёт операции есть больше опасений и вопросов.


Не правы, ой как можно и тем и тем, но у Вас, все будет хорошо!


----------



## DianaMed (20 Фев 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, Здравствуйте! И на носках и на пятках ходить могу! Но на пятках после 5 "шажков" не приятные ощущения в левой ягодице. 
 Плющенко мне уже ставила моя бабушка в пример )   
 Вообще я настроена очень положительно в любом случае! 
 У нас на компьютерном кресле лежит подушка ортопедическая, но она похожа больше на стульчак (это для мужа).
  В понедельник консультация у врача и будем решать, как дальше действовать!
 Спасибо Вам большое, после  Ваших ответов и объяснений появилась ясность, понимание и спокойствие!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Фев 2019)

> И на носках и на пятках ходить могу! Но на пятках после 5 "шажков" не приятные ощущения в левой ягодице.


Уже хорошо. Слабости нет


> Плющенко мне уже ставила моя бабушка в пример )


Крутиться он, крутится, как пропеллер (из известного анекдота по Василия Ивановича) 


> Вообще я настроена очень положительно в любом случае!


Правильно


> У нас на компьютерном кресле лежит подушка ортопедическая, но она похожа больше на стульчак (это для мужа).


Важнее под поясницу.


> В понедельник консультация у врача и будем решать, как дальше действовать!


Ждем.


----------



## DianaMed (25 Фев 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, Здравствуйте! Сегодня была на консультации у нейрохерурга. Врач сказал, что снимки сделаны не совсем правильно тк согнуться надо было максимально, а не так как мне сказала рентгенолог. И он не видит у меня нестабильности, как и грыжи. Еще сказал, что нерв не пережат.  Рекомендовал носить корсет, физиотерапия лфк и обратиться к неврологу по месту жительства. Чем я и займусь в ближайшее время!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Фев 2019)

Вот и хорошо.
А про количество позвонков 4 или 5 что-то говорил?

Мнения о нестабильности разошлись, надо идти к 3 доктору, как вариант, к тому кто описывал снимки с нагрузкой и не высказал свое мнение о главном - стабильно или нет.
Как вариант, на сайте есть доктор, который пересматривает снимки.
Платно, но хорошо.

Мнения о возможности консервативного лечения - сошлись.
Поэтому начинаем консервативное лечение.
Корсет.
Правильное поведение.
Физиотерапия.
Правильное ЛФК.

Все знаете как?


----------



## DianaMed (26 Фев 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, Здравствуйте! Как Вы считаете, нужно переделывать функциональные снимки?
 Корсет будем покупать на днях с примеркой! ЛФК и физиотерапию буду делать в поликлинике под присмотром ) На физиотерапию уже сегодня, а вот ЛФК после покупки корсета.
 Поведение: Ребенка не поднимаю, сумки из магазина носит только муж, резко ни чего стараюсь не делать и стараюсь больше ходить!
  Вот на счет 4-5 позвонков ни чего доктор не говорил, сказал только, что не видит нестабильности и что нерв не пережат и соответственно оперативное лечение не показано.
  Еще хочу проверить грудной отдел, есть и там дискомфорт, но чуть позже тк финансы на нуле. Спасибо Вам огромное!!! Будут новости обязательно напишу еще )


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Фев 2019)

1. Я бы не стал. Только при ухудшении.
2. Корсет:
Вот это важно.
Прочтите тему про корсеты.
3. Это важно: 
Прочтите тему про профилактику боли в спине
4. ЛФК специальное.
Письмо на sfp05@mail@.ru


----------



## DianaMed (26 Фев 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо большое!


----------



## DianaMed (26 Фев 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, Ходила на физиотерапию и зашла к рентгенологу, спросила его мнение о наличии нестабильности, он предложил сделать ещё один снимок и сказал, что он не видит нестабильности.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Фев 2019)

И хорошо, мнение 2-х врачей должно преобладать над мнением одного.
При этом мое мнение не изменилось,
Но так как вопрос об операции не стоит, то сейчас не важно стабильно или нестабильно. Важно, чтобы не болело.


----------



## DianaMed (26 Фев 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, так и я тоже за то, что бы не болело и нога не отнялась не дай бог! Поднялась на 4 этаж сегодня и нога от стопы до колена онемела сильно. А сейчас сижу и по всей ноге бегают мурашки и стопа немеет. Вы ради бога не подумайте, что я сомневаюсь в Вашей компетенции!Спасибо Вам огромное за все ваши разъяснения и в целом за внимание!


----------



## Александра1981 (27 Фев 2019)

@DianaMed, здравствуйте! А Вы попросите @vbl15 и @dr.dreval посмотреть Ваши снимки на предмет стабильности/нестабильности. По симптоматике очень похоже на нестабильность.


----------



## DianaMed (27 Фев 2019)

Здравствуйте! Писала @vbl15, но ответа нет. Спасибо за совет!


----------



## vbl15 (1 Мар 2019)

DianaMed написал(а):


> Здравствуйте! Писала @vbl15, но ответа нет. Спасибо за совет!


Нестабильный истмический спондилолистез. Показано хирургическое лечение.


----------



## DianaMed (1 Мар 2019)

vbl15 написал(а):


> Нестабильный истмический спондилолистез. Показано хирургическое лечение.


Здравствуйте.Спасибо за ответ!


----------

